# Vinum Data Recovery



## SkymanScott (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to recover data from a RAID 5 configuration with vinum/gvinum and notice some integrity problems on the system I've been asked to 'fix'.  

Here are outputs telling me the status of the system.

`gvinum l`

```
6 drives:
D vinumdrive1           State: up	/dev/ad1s2b	A: 509/509 MB (100%)
D vinumdrive4           State: up	/dev/ad1s3a	A: 77500/77500 MB (100%)
D vinumdrive0           State: up	/dev/ad2s2b	A: 509/509 MB (100%)
D vinumdrive3           State: up	/dev/ad2s3a	A: 77500/77500 MB (100%)
D vinumdrive2           State: up	/dev/ad3s2b	A: 509/509 MB (100%)
D vinumdrive5           State: up	/dev/ad3s3a	A: 77500/77500 MB (100%)

2 volumes:
V 1                     State: down	Plexes:       0	Size:          0  B
V 0                     State: down	Plexes:       0	Size:          0  B

0 plexes:

0 subdisks:
```

`cat ExistVinum`

```
2 drives:
D vinumdrive1           State: up	Device /dev/ad2s2b	Avail: 0/31 MB (0%)
D vinumdrive4           State: up	Device /dev/ad2s3a	Avail: 0/77979 MB (0%)
D vinumdrive0           State: referenced	Device 	Avail: 0/0 MB
D vinumdrive2           State: referenced	Device 	Avail: 0/0 MB
D vinumdrive3           State: referenced	Device 	Avail: 0/0 MB
D vinumdrive5           State: referenced	Device 	Avail: 0/0 MB

2 volumes:
V vinum0                State: up	Plexes:       1	Size:         62 MB
V vinum1                State: up	Plexes:       1	Size:        152 GB

2 plexes:
P vinum0.p0          R5 State: corrupt	Subdisks:     3	Size:         62 MB
P vinum1.p0          R5 State: corrupt	Subdisks:     3	Size:        152 GB

6 subdisks:
S vinum0.p0.s0          State: crashed	PO:        0  B Size:         31 MB
S vinum0.p0.s1          State: up	PO:      256 kB Size:         31 MB
S vinum0.p0.s2          State: crashed	PO:      512 kB Size:         31 MB
S vinum1.p0.s0          State: crashed	PO:        0  B Size:         76 GB
S vinum1.p0.s1          State: up	PO:      256 kB Size:         76 GB
S vinum1.p0.s2          State: crashed	PO:      512 kB Size:         76 GB
```

Rather than get the entire system operational, the goal is to retrieve data from disk, so my intent would be to try and get the offset and length and use the dd command to grab the desired data, not concerning myself with the swap partitions, etc.  The offset and length are not shown with the list command nor the vinum printconfig command.


Any thoughts on how to approach this with the problems shown above?

Thank you,
Scott


----------

